
Ask HN: How do save/organize your readed articles? - rhlala
How do you save and organize relevant stories&#x2F;article you find on the web?<p>-Browser bookmarks dont save articles, only the link(some links will go down)<p>-Evernote web clipper is very good, but recent increase in the evernote subscription price, and it is not opensource .. i dont want to use it,,
======
ademcan
Wallabag ([https://www.wallabag.org/](https://www.wallabag.org/)) is a very
nice open source alternative to Pocket.

~~~
rhlala
It look really good!But couldnt make it work with opera :(

~~~
ademcan
What is it that doesn't work? I actually installed it on my own server and use
it on Firefox mostly.

~~~
rhlala
The plugin for it,

~~~
ademcan
Ok, I don't understand any Russian :) but it seems there is a plugin on the
Opera addons store
([https://addons.opera.com/ru/extensions/details/wallabagger/?...](https://addons.opera.com/ru/extensions/details/wallabagger/?display=en)).
This addon is mentioned on the following Wallabag page
([https://www.wallabag.org/blog_index.html](https://www.wallabag.org/blog_index.html)).
Hope it works.

EDIT: you can also have a look at Respawn
([https://github.com/broncowdd/respawn](https://github.com/broncowdd/respawn)).
It is not as advanced as Wallabag, but it also saves a copy of any webpage to
your own server.

------
kiburara
For saving links, I'm a hoarder on Facebook (saving) and Twitter (favourites).
For articles, it's usually saving to PDF or using Pocket
([https://getpocket.com](https://getpocket.com)). For articles that I will
actually read/share (i.e. not a "ooo, looks interesting!") I use
[https://saved.io](https://saved.io).

Suffice to say...huge mess. But it kind of works.

------
emilburzo
I've recently deleted 224 bookmarks, all very interesting and neatly
organized... but there's only so much time available, it felt like I was just
hoarding bookmarks.

Now everything that I haven't accessed in a week gets deleted, I finally have
some free space in the bookmark toolbar.

Anyway, to answer your question: for really important stuff (rarely), I just
"print to pdf" and upload to google drive.

~~~
rhlala
Print to PDF make you unable to search for content other than title right?

One of my motivation to change the way i keep information is hoarding
bookmarks, If turtl have a browser plugin similar to evernote webclipper it
would be my go!

As sync is not important for me, i think i will save in folders tree as Htlm,

~~~
detaro
> _Print to PDF make you unable to search for content other than title right?_

It shouldn't, since the PDFs should have the full text.

------
mda590
I use Pinboard. Super simple with easy tagging and easy to find stuff. Their
"archival account" (not free) does exactly what you're looking for:
[https://pinboard.in/upgrade/](https://pinboard.in/upgrade/)

------
LorenzoLlamas
I think saving to PDF is overkill and takes up extra storage. Unless it is
necessary to save images and charts associated with an article. These days,
most images associated with articles are just file images someone tossed in
for drama's sake (i.e. "A woman despairs over her computer" in relation to an
article about budgeting.

So, what about save to plain text? Of course, while you can cut/paste, that's
time consuming. I've yet to see a Pocket-like tool to quickly just save to
plain-text and copy the relevant title as the file name and maybe also put it
and the byline and date at the footer. Would be nice.

------
aamederen
I generally use Pocket for my to-read list but anything I read goes into
Pocket. Then if I want to keep a read article for future references I archive
it in pocket and delete it otherwise.

------
tscs37
I use shaarli (with it's not quite so good UI) and just put every link I know
into there.

It's written in PHP and easy enough to host on a cheap Shared Host or VPS.

------
kazishariar
Pocket - [https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/)

------
vettierm
I like using Google Keep for that

